# Coming from Arch Linux



## WeLoveBSD (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello,

I switched from Arch yesterday so I have a few points I'd like to touch and a few questions too.

First, the documentation seems to lack information at times. For example, when I tried to install KDE in version 10.0 the docs lead me to nothing but confusion because _there isn't a package named or kde4 or x11_. Then I came across YouTube tutorials and saw that I needed to edit my '/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf' file, but it didn't help because I've already installed kde from "latest" instead of "release/0/" and it then conflicted with the package I was trying to install, making me remove the current KDE for then install an older version. 

I then downloaded FreeBSD version 11 and everything went fine, except for one thing. I use Blender for a living, and the FreeBSD package doesn't have the cycles render engine by default and doesn't appear on the KDE menu list as well.

Questions:

On Arch I can select which packages I want from KDE, like the following:


```
[sudo] password for junior: 
:: There are 238 members in group kde:
:: Repository extra
   1) kde-wallpapers  2) kdeaccessibility-jovie  3) kdeaccessibility-kaccessible  4) kdeaccessibility-kmag  5) kdeaccessibility-kmousetool
   6) kdeaccessibility-kmouth  7) kdeadmin-kcron  8) kdeadmin-ksystemlog  9) kdeadmin-kuser  10) kdeartwork-colorschemes  11) kdeartwork-desktopthemes
   12) kdeartwork-emoticons  13) kdeartwork-iconthemes  14) kdeartwork-kscreensaver  15) kdeartwork-styles  16) kdeartwork-wallpapers
   17) kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers  18) kdebase-dolphin  19) kdebase-kdepasswd  20) kdebase-kdialog  21) kdebase-keditbookmarks  22) kdebase-kfind
   23) kdebase-konq-plugins  24) kdebase-konqueror  25) kdebase-konsole  26) kdebase-kwrite  27) kdebase-plasma  28) kdebase-workspace  29) kdeedu-analitza
   30) kdeedu-artikulate  31) kdeedu-blinken  32) kdeedu-cantor  33) kdeedu-kalgebra  34) kdeedu-kalzium  35) kdeedu-kanagram  36) kdeedu-kbruch
   37) kdeedu-kgeography  38) kdeedu-khangman  39) kdeedu-kig  40) kdeedu-kiten  41) kdeedu-klettres  42) kdeedu-kmplot  43) kdeedu-kstars
   44) kdeedu-ktouch  45) kdeedu-kturtle  46) kdeedu-kwordquiz  47) kdeedu-marble  48) kdeedu-pairs  49) kdeedu-parley  50) kdeedu-rocs  51) kdeedu-step
   52) kdegames-bomber  53) kdegames-bovo  54) kdegames-granatier  55) kdegames-kajongg  56) kdegames-kapman  57) kdegames-katomic  58) kdegames-kblackbox
   59) kdegames-kblocks  60) kdegames-kbounce  61) kdegames-kbreakout  62) kdegames-kdiamond  63) kdegames-kfourinline  64) kdegames-kgoldrunner
   65) kdegames-kigo  66) kdegames-killbots  67) kdegames-kiriki  68) kdegames-kjumpingcube  69) kdegames-klickety  70) kdegames-klines
   71) kdegames-kmahjongg  72) kdegames-kmines  73) kdegames-knavalbattle  74) kdegames-knetwalk  75) kdegames-kolf  76) kdegames-kollision
   77) kdegames-konquest  78) kdegames-kpatience  79) kdegames-kreversi  80) kdegames-kshisen  81) kdegames-ksirk  82) kdegames-ksnakeduel
   83) kdegames-kspaceduel  84) kdegames-ksquares  85) kdegames-ksudoku  86) kdegames-ktuberling  87) kdegames-kubrick  88) kdegames-lskat
   89) kdegames-palapeli  90) kdegames-picmi  91) kdegraphics-gwenview  92) kdegraphics-kamera  93) kdegraphics-kcolorchooser  94) kdegraphics-kgamma
   95) kdegraphics-kolourpaint  96) kdegraphics-kruler  97) kdegraphics-ksnapshot  98) kdegraphics-mobipocket  99) kdegraphics-okular
   100) kdemultimedia-audiocd-kio  101) kdemultimedia-dragonplayer  102) kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs  103) kdemultimedia-juk  104) kdemultimedia-kmix
   105) kdemultimedia-kscd  106) kdemultimedia-mplayerthumbs  107) kdenetwork-filesharing  108) kdenetwork-kget  109) kdenetwork-kopete
   110) kdenetwork-kppp  111) kdenetwork-krdc  112) kdenetwork-krfb  113) kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers  114) kdenetwork-zeroconf-ioslave
   115) kdepim-akonadiconsole  116) kdepim-akregator  117) kdepim-blogilo  118) kdepim-console  119) kdepim-kaddressbook  120) kdepim-kalarm
   121) kdepim-kjots  122) kdepim-kleopatra  123) kdepim-kmail  124) kdepim-knode  125) kdepim-knotes  126) kdepim-kontact  127) kdepim-korganizer
   128) kdepim-kresources  129) kdepim-ktimetracker  130) kdepim-ktnef  131) kdeplasma-addons-applets-bball  132) kdeplasma-addons-applets-binary-clock
   133) kdeplasma-addons-applets-blackboard  134) kdeplasma-addons-applets-bookmarks  135) kdeplasma-addons-applets-bubblemon
   136) kdeplasma-addons-applets-calculator  137) kdeplasma-addons-applets-charselect  138) kdeplasma-addons-applets-comic
   139) kdeplasma-addons-applets-community  140) kdeplasma-addons-applets-dict  141) kdeplasma-addons-applets-eyes
   142) kdeplasma-addons-applets-fifteenpuzzle  143) kdeplasma-addons-applets-filewatcher  144) kdeplasma-addons-applets-frame
   145) kdeplasma-addons-applets-fuzzy-clock  146) kdeplasma-addons-applets-icontasks  147) kdeplasma-addons-applets-incomingmsg
   148) kdeplasma-addons-applets-kimpanel  149) kdeplasma-addons-applets-knowledgebase  150) kdeplasma-addons-applets-kolourpicker
   151) kdeplasma-addons-applets-konqprofiles  152) kdeplasma-addons-applets-konsoleprofiles  153) kdeplasma-addons-applets-lancelot
   154) kdeplasma-addons-applets-leavenote  155) kdeplasma-addons-applets-life  156) kdeplasma-addons-applets-luna  157) kdeplasma-addons-applets-magnifique
   158) kdeplasma-addons-applets-mediaplayer  159) kdeplasma-addons-applets-microblog  160) kdeplasma-addons-applets-news
   161) kdeplasma-addons-applets-notes  162) kdeplasma-addons-applets-nowplaying  163) kdeplasma-addons-applets-paste
   164) kdeplasma-addons-applets-pastebin  165) kdeplasma-addons-applets-plasmaboard  166) kdeplasma-addons-applets-previewer
   167) kdeplasma-addons-applets-qalculate  168) kdeplasma-addons-applets-rememberthemilk  169) kdeplasma-addons-applets-rssnow
   170) kdeplasma-addons-applets-showdashboard  171) kdeplasma-addons-applets-showdesktop  172) kdeplasma-addons-applets-social-news
   173) kdeplasma-addons-applets-spellcheck  174) kdeplasma-addons-applets-systemloadviewer  175) kdeplasma-addons-applets-timer
   176) kdeplasma-addons-applets-unitconverter  177) kdeplasma-addons-applets-weather  178) kdeplasma-addons-applets-weatherstation
   179) kdeplasma-addons-applets-webslice  180) kdeplasma-addons-containments  181) kdeplasma-addons-runners-audioplayercontrol
   182) kdeplasma-addons-runners-browserhistory  183) kdeplasma-addons-runners-characters  184) kdeplasma-addons-runners-contacts
   185) kdeplasma-addons-runners-converter  186) kdeplasma-addons-runners-datetime  187) kdeplasma-addons-runners-dictionary
   188) kdeplasma-addons-runners-events  189) kdeplasma-addons-runners-katesessions  190) kdeplasma-addons-runners-konquerorsessions
   191) kdeplasma-addons-runners-konsolesessions  192) kdeplasma-addons-runners-kopete  193) kdeplasma-addons-runners-mediawiki
   194) kdeplasma-addons-runners-spellchecker  195) kdeplasma-addons-runners-translator  196) kdeplasma-addons-runners-youtube
   197) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-mandelbrot  198) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-marble  199) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-pattern
   200) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-potd  201) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-qmlwallpapers  202) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-virus
   203) kdeplasma-addons-wallpapers-weather  204) kdesdk-cervisia  205) kdesdk-dev-scripts  206) kdesdk-dev-utils  207) kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
   208) kdesdk-kapptemplate  209) kdesdk-kate  210) kdesdk-kcachegrind  211) kdesdk-kioslaves  212) kdesdk-kompare  213) kdesdk-lokalize  214) kdesdk-okteta
   215) kdesdk-poxml  216) kdesdk-strigi-analyzers  217) kdesdk-thumbnailers  218) kdesdk-umbrello  219) kdetoys-amor  220) kdetoys-kteatime
   221) kdetoys-ktux  222) kdeutils-ark  223) kdeutils-filelight  224) kdeutils-kcalc  225) kdeutils-kcharselect  226) kdeutils-kdf  227) kdeutils-kfloppy
   228) kdeutils-kgpg  229) kdeutils-kremotecontrol  230) kdeutils-ktimer  231) kdeutils-kwalletmanager  232) kdeutils-print-manager
   233) kdeutils-superkaramba  234) kdeutils-sweeper  235) kdewebdev-kfilereplace  236) kdewebdev-kimagemapeditor  237) kdewebdev-klinkstatus
   238) kdewebdev-kommander

Enter a selection (default=all):
```

In this example I can select like 1, 6, 15-90, 92-238. This would install only 1, 6, 15 through 90 and 92 through 238. How should I proceed if I wanted the same functionality on FreeBSD?

-----------------------------------------------------

This other question is in regards to encryption. I encrypt my drive and here's how I do it:


```
# fdisk /dev/sda
```
 (create one 1 GB primary for /boot, and one primary with the rest of the space)

```
# cryptsetup -c twofish-xts-plain64 -y -s 512 --iter-time 5000 luskFormat /dev/sda2
```
 Encrypt the sda2 partition, making the user wait 10 seconds between each password attempt

```
# cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/sda2 lvm
```
 Open the partition at LVM

```
# pvcreate /dev/mapper/lvm
```
 Create a physical volume on it

```
# vgcreate system /dev/mapper/lvm
```
 Create a volume group

```
# lvcreate -L 60G system -n root
# lvcreate -L 8G system -n swap
# lvcreate -l 100%FREE system -n home
```
 Make partitions for root, swap and home.

```
# mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
# mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/system-root
# mkswap /dev/mapper/system-swap
# mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/system-home
```
Then I would mount them at their respective places.

Would you recommend the following tutorial for a Full Disk Encryption? http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/fde


----------



## vermaden (Sep 26, 2014)

WeLoveBSD said:
			
		

> First, the documentation seems to lack information at times. For example, when I tried to install KDE in version 10.0 the docs lead me to nothing but confusion because _there isn't a package named or kde4 or x11_.



Its xorg instead of x11:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO88 ... stall.html
# pkg install xorg

But kde4 'target' does not work.

You should submit a 'BUG' here:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi




			
				WeLoveBSD said:
			
		

> Then I came across YouTube tutorials and saw that I needed to edit my '/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf' file.


Its not needed on a fresh install from what I recall.



			
				WeLoveBSD said:
			
		

> I then downloaded FreeBSD version 11 and everything went fine, except for one thing. I use Blender for a living, and the FreeBSD package doesn't have the cycles render engine by default and doesn't appear on the KDE menu list as well.


KDE menu is a minor thing, but please submit a BUG that 'cycles render engine' is not enabled by default in Blender and it should be fixed, unless there is a *strong* reason to not include that engine.




			
				WeLoveBSD said:
			
		

> How should I proceed if I wanted the same functionality on FreeBSD?


FreeBSD does not yet have variants in package, so probably all KDE4 packages are required.




			
				WeLoveBSD said:
			
		

> Would you recommend the following tutorial for a Full Disk Encryption? http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/fde


Its for UFS but if You want to use ZFS, then try this one (or select ZFS+GELI from bsdinstaller for something more simple):
viewtopic.php?t=31662 -* 3.3. Road Warrior Laptop*


You should try latest PC-BSD release, it has FreeBSD under the hood with KDE4 as one of the available DEs, it may work better for You if You want KDE4 anyway and You will still have FreeBSD beneath.


----------



## rusty (Sep 26, 2014)

You can certainly do a modular KDE install. If you're only using `pkg` then it takes a bit of familiarising.
The web index page can be useful until you're familiar with the system - http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/ (note: this for FreeBSD 10), if compiling from ports you could check/uncheck as needed.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I remember seeing some KDE stuff is having issues on the old Xorg stack.  I may be wrong.  You'll have to search around for some information about adding the new Xorg repo to get access to that and potentially KDE.  Easiest way is probably to just try PCBSD since they bundle the new Xorg by default and come with KDE.


----------

